# What power supply wattage should I get?



## AvidTechUser (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I am saving up for a new system which I hope to purchase in the next month and am a bit unsure about how big a power supply a need. I have tried different power usage calculators, but get varying recommendations.

Here are the relevant system specs for the new PC:
- Intel Core i7 6700K
- Corsair Hydro Series H80i 120mm Liquid CPU Cooler
- Graphics card: Nvidia GTX 1070
- Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK32GX4M2A2400C16 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4
- 2 SSD drives: 1TB and 500GB
- HDD: 6TB
- optical 24x SATA DVD-RW
- 4 case fans (140mm x2,  120mm x2)
- USB network adapter (always in)
- USB keyboard and mouse (keyboard is G510s, mouse is basic optical)
- Computer is usually on for about 14 hours per day, but sometimes is left on over night for downloading purposes.
- I do plug in quite a variety of USB devices, but not usually all at the same time.
- I will probably also install a PCIe 3.1 USB expansion card as well at a later stage.

The sites I have been on recommend between 500W-650W. (I was under the impression that I needed about 750W to be comfortable and prepared for the future.)

What would be your recommendation?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi, nice setup first of all, for this I would go for a gold certified 750 PSU (EVGA,Corsair,SuperFlower or Enermax). The 750w will give you some room for an SLI if you're up to that


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 20, 2016)

*OuterVision Power Supply Calculator *- Good tool for working out power needed.
Just make sure you get a good quality PSU, my first had quite a lot of coil whine which was extremely annoying! A metallic whine in the background most of the time which I could never quite get used to.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 20, 2016)

Brand will be far more important than wattage, though I wouldn't go below 500W certainly.

EVGA, Seasonic, Super Flower, higher end Corsairs are all very good.


----------



## 64K (Oct 20, 2016)

A quality 550 watt PSU is plenty for your rig. If you're not on a tight budget you could get a higher wattage PSU. When you say "prepared for the future" does that include possibly SLI of that 1070 or possibly upgrading to a beefier GPU in the future?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 20, 2016)

One of the following but not limited to the following 

 Corsair
Seasonic
Evga
Nzxt
Thermaltake
Fsp
 Or a like brand
  Many companies have their bad products, but if you do even a cursory amount of research you'll find the proper units to purchase .

 Personally I would go with 750 W or greater for the bill that you have listed


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

If you are not going to SLI a QUALITY 500W PSU is PLENTY for any single gpu along with overclocking both cpu and gpu. Youd be hard pressed to break 350W fully overclocked with a single 1070. I suggest evga 500B. Anything more than that when you will not use multiple gpus is a waste of money.

If you may SLI that 1070, go for 650W. I suggest evga supernova g2 650w. Anything more than that is also wasting money for your setup.

A 1070 is a 150W card stock. With power limits, fully overclocked it's not going to break 200W (likely less... 175W). So let's say you sli and overclock that is 400W out of the card. The cpu overclocked on ambient cooling won't break 150w. 400W + 150W = 550w. A 650W is plenty as those values are inflated. In my review, with a stock 6700k but fully overclocked 1070, I hit 294W AT THE WALL.


----------



## AvidTechUser (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies so far...

I do not (currently) intend to go SLI. 

What I meant by "for the future" was more directed at a GPU upgrade.

As for  the brand: I am leaning toward the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 Gold 650W Power Supply, but for around $10 more I could get the 750W version, so maybe I should go with that?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

AvidTechUser said:


> Thanks for the replies so far...
> 
> I do not (currently) intend to go SLI.
> 
> ...



 I would say go for the 750w one for just another 10 bucks it's pointless to get the 650w


----------



## Ebo (Oct 20, 2016)

AvidTechUser said:


> Thanks for the replies so far...
> 
> I do not (currently) intend to go SLI.
> 
> ...



If the difference is only 10 dollars, I would go for the bigger one.


----------



## AvidTechUser (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah I agree I might as well spend $10 more for the bigger one. But is the make/model a good choice?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

AvidTechUser said:


> Yeah I agree I might as well spend $10 more for the bigger one. But is the make/model a good choice?


Yes EVGA is a great PSU brand as well as a VGA


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I would say go for the 750w one for just another 10 bucks it's pointless to get the 650w


Why spend $10 more dollars if you dont have to??? You are going to use 300W of a 750W psu. Out of the efficiency curve (like it matters, but... it's massive overkill for NO reason at all). 

Why not get the osu I suggested (evga 500b) and spend even less? For the future...think... power use is overall going DOWN guys...

There is ZERO point to go over 500W here people unless you have money burning a hole in  your pocket.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Why spend $10 more dollars if you dont have to???
> 
> Why not get the osu I suggested (evga 500b) and spend even less?
> 
> There is ZERO point to go over 500W here people unless you have money burning a hole in  your pocket.



A PSU is smth that you don't replace that often...and who knows what you want to do in the future...so yes I say for 10$ more 750w is a better investment


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

Disagree strongly. 650W is already overkill for one card, just fine for 2!!! Why spend $10 more. It makes ZERO sense to do that...ZERO.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Disagree strongly. 650W is already overkill for one card, just fine for 2!!! Why spend $10 more. It makes ZERO sense to do that...ZERO.



Wrong, the less you stress the PSU the more efficiency you get from it...so 500w in my opinion wouldn't be a good choice...


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

With respect, you have no idea what you are talking about. Efficiency curves on QUALITY  PSUs are relatively flat, past say10-20% load. You do know that the 80 plus rating sets tiers at specific loads right? 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus

Here is efficiency rating for 650g2 and 750g2. If he is pulling 300W, the difference isn't even 1%. You will only make that $10 up if you were at full load 24/7 365...

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=429

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=380


Would you look at that.... the same exact efficiency!!!! 



D9nt spend the extra $10 OP.. seriously. The reasoning you are hearing is off the wall.


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 20, 2016)

Take a look at my system specs  Our system power would be about the same and my 500W PSU not even getting warm. 650W PSU is overkill, 750W - nuts.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 20, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Wrong, the less you stress the PSU the more efficiency you get from it...so 500w in my opinion wouldn't be a good choice...



It's actaully a lot more complicated than that.  As a massive generalization, most units efficiencies peak at the 50% mark, roughly.

At any rate, listen to Earthdog.  He isn't some newb at this.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

I won't go further into this as I may be wrong (or not), I've just stated my opinion...he will choose as he pleases


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 20, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I won't go further into this as I may be wrong (or not), I've just stated my opinion...he will choose as he pleases



Well either way, 10 bucks isn't anything anyone should get upset over, so don't fret it. 

You can't really go wrong with any of these options, one is just the "perfect fit" IMO.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 20, 2016)

Instead of bitching around about ten bucks you could also bring up noise factor.

Zero RPM mode at low loads may be important if you seek for silent system builts.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

And for giggles... here is the 500b. Because it's bronze rated, efficiency is of course a couple % lower, but again, the meager cost differences to run it (a couple bucks /year) over the gold won't get it close to the cost of the 650 g2. 

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=351

OR get evga 550w g2. Gold rated, plenty of wattage and efficiency for silent operation. 

Edit: yes, none are a bad choice... all will be fine. It's just getting the right piece in both, current/future needs capacity wise, efficiency, and noise. If FYF's cheap arse cx500 isn't getting warm, no way in heck you will hear the 500b, and especially the 550 g2.

Edit2: wrong opinions can cost people money. In this case, a 500b is $45, while a 550g2 is $85 and a 750g2 is $112... $67!!!). It's our job to inform the users with FACTS so they can make an informed decision.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 20, 2016)

a good 500W PSU is plenty for that build, 
a seasonic G550 is a good choice if its available
an RM550 is also good


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 20, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Wrong, the less you stress the PSU the more efficiency you get from it...


Sorry, but as EarthDog noted, that is incorrect - AT LEAST when it comes to quality 80 PLUS Certified PSUs.

80 PLUS Certified PSUs are required to achieve high efficiency (80% or greater) across the full range of expected loads. So as long as you don't exceed the wattage capability of the supply, the efficiency will remain flat (± 2 - 3%) and no less than 80% (or higher, depending on rating - Standard, Bronze, Gold, etc.).

Note that does not mean you must buy a 80 PLUS Certified PSU to achieve those high efficiencies and "flat" efficiency curves. That is, PSU makers can certainly design a top notch PSU but not submit it to Plug Load Solutions for testing and certification. But the fact of the matter is, the 80 PLUS Certification program is so well managed and accepted by us consumers that we now _expect and demand_ to see the 80 PLUS logo. So manufactures know it would be a death blow (in terms of marketing and sales) if they did not submit the supply for testing and certification. And the 80 PLUS certification program is so widely accepted by consumers and the PSU industry itself as the de facto benchmark representative/standard for efficiency, consumers can pretty much assume if no 80 PLUS logo is present, the supply has lousy efficiency ratings.

*In Liviu Cojocaru's defense*, basic power supplies, by their very nature, are very inefficient electronic devices with typical "peak" efficiency ratings ~70%. So 30 watts out of every 100 watts pulled from the wall is wasted in the form of heat! And those supplies tend to reach those peak efficiencies at just one point (sometimes two) along the entire load range to form a "bell" shaped efficiency curve instead of the desired (for computers) flat curve. And this "bell" shaped curve is actually just fine for devices that present a fairly constant load on their supplies (a monitor, for example), as long as the designers match that load to the "peak" efficiency load point (the top of the "bell") of the supply.

Computers, however, present a constantly varying load from near 0% at idle up to 100% when maxed out. So for computers, the desire is for PSUs with "flat" efficiency curves.

So Liviu is technically correct when talking about cheap, generic, basic power supplies. But we don't recommend the use of cheap, generic basic PSUs around here! 

My choice for this build would be a quality 550W supply and I really like and the EVGA 550W G2 Gold supply I have in this system and would recommend it.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

Is he really correct when the context was talking about the 80+ gold 750w psu he recommended? We can make it correct by thinking he was talking about cheap psus, sure. 

Not trying to split hairs, but since you already started...


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Is he really correct when the context was talking about the 80+ gold 750w psu he recommended? We can make it correct by thinking he was talking about cheap psus, sure.
> 
> Not trying to split hairs, but since you already started...



Please do whatever makes your day happier mate


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm just busting bill's chops. I think the point was made. Its all on the OP now.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Is he really correct when the context was talking about the 80+ gold 750w psu he recommended?



As noted, all 80 PLUS certified PSUs are required to have a "flat" efficiency response. So if the computer (motherboard, CPU, graphics, drives, RAM, fans) is pulling 300W that would be 54.5% with a 550W supply, 46% for a 650W supply, 40% for a 750W supply, or 30% for a 1,000W supply. If all four supplies are 80 PLUS "Gold" certified the efficiency will be 90% ±3% regardless the supply. And that mean regardless if using the 550W, 650W, 750W or the 1000W supply, the supply will be pulling from the wall ~333W (333 x .9 = 299.7).

With a cheap, generic, basic supply, it is common to get worse efficiency with lower loads as compared to higher loads. That is, basic supplies tend to be more efficient when pushed near (but don't exceed) capacity than they do when at idle. But again, we are not talking about cheap, generic, basic supplies.



EarthDog said:


> I'm just busting bill's chops.


It was actually a fair question so we're good!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 20, 2016)

After all these strong arguments I have to admit I was wrong and now you guys made me think if I should go for a better PSU


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 20, 2016)

$70 USD after promo $10 and rebate $20:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...01816-Latest-_-PowerSupplies-_-17151102-S2A3D


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 20, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> After all these strong arguments I have to admit I was wrong and now you guys made me think if I should go for a better PSU


It is a tricky topic because there are certainly many millions of computers out there with cheap, generic, basic and barely adequate power supplies in them that have been running just fine for 5, 7, 10 years or even longer. With some of these computers not once ever opened up to clean out all the gunk the fans pulled in. 

But I like to say, would you buy a brand new Porsche then fill it up at the corner Tobacco and Bait Shop? A car engine can miss a beat and keep running - not so with high-speed digital electronics. Everything inside the computer depends on good, clean, stable power. So I say, feed it good, clean stable power.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2016)

Obviously he needs a 1500w platinum.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2016)

If you are new(er) to this forum, you may want to read this excellent write up by @newtekie1 about PSU's.
How does PSU efficiency affect me and do I really need an 80 Plus Gold Power Supply?


----------



## alucasa (Oct 20, 2016)

My rig runs on 450w SFX PSU (for the moment), lol. Max power draw is low in 300w range.

Since he's got 1070, he won't use more than 400w. Throw in some OCs for kicks, 650w should be aplenty.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Since he's got 1070, he won't use more than 400w.


With it overclocked to its limits and the CPU he wont see 400W.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> With it overclocked to its limits and the CPU he wont see 400W.



Hence, I said.



alucasa said:


> Throw in some OCs for kicks, 650w should be aplenty.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

500W is plenty WITH overclocking is my point (throughout this entire thread. ). 650W is enough for two... and overclocking. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ply-wattage-should-i-get.226997/#post-3541708


----------



## alucasa (Oct 20, 2016)

I will stand by 650w. 

You will stand by 500w.

Done deal.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

Indeed..you will spend more of other people's money for literally no good reason.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 20, 2016)

It will not pull more than 450w with SLI but you don't want to run a PSU at 95%


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2016)

Why would you recommend a 650w when the unit will never exceed 400w? I'm sitting here thinking he should get a good 450w spend the money saved dropping the wattage on a better grade PSU. Grab a 450 platinum/titanium.



Jetster said:


> It will not pull more than 450w with SLI but you don't want to run a PSU at 95%



Why it is called a continuous rating for a reason.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 20, 2016)

,





cdawall said:


> Why would you recommend a 650w when the unit will never exceed 400w? I'm sitting here thinking he should get a good 450w spend the money saved dropping the wattage on a better grade PSU. Grab a 450 platinum/titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> Why it is called a continuous rating for a reason.


I believe is just heat that comes into play that's all. Less efficiency more heat  I guess you could compensate for that

That and ratings are not the same accost brands (I know, they are suppose to be)


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2016)

Jetster said:


> ,
> I believe is just heat that comes into play that's all. Less efficiency more heat  I guess you could compensate for that
> 
> That and ratings are not the same accost brands (I know, they are suppose to be)


 
450w will produce the same amount of heat at 90% efficiency regardless to who made the powersupply or what it is rated for. The cooling available to the components of a 450w might be lesser than a 1KW, but then again depending on brand they might not be again.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> With it overclocked to its limits and the CPU he wont see 400W


True, but the OP added he wanted to be "_prepared for the future_". Of course, no one, including the OP really knows what that means until the future arrives, but that is why I said 550W as that still gives plenty of room for future expansion too.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> True, but the OP added he wanted to be "_prepared for the future_". Of course, no one, including the OP really knows what that means until the future arrives, but that is why I said 550W as that still gives plenty of room for future expansion too.



Right and the good news is unless his future involves AMD it is very doubtful NV/Intel will have massive tdp increases.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> True, but the OP added he wanted to be "_prepared for the future_". Of course, no one, including the OP really knows what that means until the future arrives, but that is why I said 550W as that still gives plenty of room for future expansion too.


As I mentioned earlier in the thread, power use is, on the whole, going down... 550W is plenty and easily planning for the future. So is 500W honestly. 




As far as running a PSU at 100% of its rating... of course, nobody recommends it, but if you have a quality PSU, you should be able to run it there for the warranted life of the PSU. Again, nobody says to do so, but I have done it PLENTY of times with my G2 750 running an overclocked 295x2 and a 5930K.


----------



## AvidTechUser (Oct 20, 2016)

I have learned a lot after reading the replies in this thread, thanks everyone for your contribution.

Just to note: in terms of a graphics card, I do not pledge allegiance to either nVidia or AMD. I have and will continue to use products from both camps depending on whichever best suits my gaming needs at the time. I just want to be prepared in case the new nVidia/AMD cards are a lot higher in power draw.

I realise that most are being designed with lower power draw in mind, but you never know these days...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 20, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> As far as running a PSU at 100% of its rating... of course, nobody recommends it, but if you have a quality PSU, you should be able to run it there for the warranted life of the PSU.


I agree completely - and at at least 40°C, if not 50°C too.

But that said, it is very rare for the load of any computer to sit at 100% (or any value) for extended periods of time in "real-world" scenarios. Benchmark and stress test programs do, and perhaps some folding type programs, but even while gaming, the load is always varying.

And yes, a primary goal of the hardware industry is greater efficiency and they are making great strides at that. Let the tree huggers rejoice! 

The move is towards SSDs which are more efficient than HDs. DDR4 is more efficient than DDR3. CPUs are more efficient too. Not too sure about graphics cards, however - simply because they tend to be so much more powerful these days. Pound for pound, they may be more efficient. But a 1000lb efficient gorilla still eats more bananas than a 500lb inefficient gorilla.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 20, 2016)

AvidTechUser said:


> Thanks for the replies so far...
> 
> I do not (currently) intend to go SLI.
> 
> ...



 I have that exact EVGA G2 power supply it's fantastic. The machine I had it in was an I 546 90 K, to SSDs,  240 mm CPU water loop, and SLI GTX 970's

 The 650 W rating was plenty for the bill that I mentioned above I'm sure it'll be fine for yours to


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 20, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree completely - and at at least 40°C, if not 50°C too.
> 
> But that said, it is very rare for the load of any computer to sit at 100% (or any value) for extended periods of time in "real-world" scenarios. Benchmark and stress test programs do, and perhaps some folding type programs, but even while gaming, the load is always varying.
> 
> ...



Fermi still holds some world class power consumption records.  It's generally been dropping in tdp since.

Radeon HD29XX was pretty bad too.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 20, 2016)

EVGA Supernova 550gs Gold owner here and notoriously power hungry R9 290x and no issues so a good 550w is more than enough to handle a low TDP card like the 1070


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 20, 2016)

250W for a single gpu flagship seems to have held steady for a couple gens now(780ti on forward?) while the upper midrange on down seems to be going down...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 20, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> EVGA Supernova 550gs Gold owner here and notoriously power hungry R9 290x and no issues so a good 550w is more than enough to handle a low TDP card like the 1070



 Those EVGA power supply's r fantastic huh?
 I was so surprised it handled my build with SLI 970 didn't even break a sweat, I guess I wasn't all that surprised because I knew the quality was top notch.
 But then again I've been pretty lucky with power supplies, most recently I had a  corsair CX 600 that ran beautifully for over five years ,  with a 2500 K overclocked  4.8 GHz 24/7


----------



## Beastie (Oct 20, 2016)

750W is overkill. High wattage PSUs are generally less efficient at low watts than lower wattage PSUs.

500W will be fine, go 650W if you really want to go belt and braces .

I'd spend the money on a more efficient (eg 500W platinum) PSU rather than a less efficient 750W.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 20, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Those EVGA power supply's r fantastic huh?
> I was so surprised it handled my build with SLI 970 didn't even break a sweat, I guess I wasn't all that surprised because I knew the quality was top notch.
> But then again I've been pretty lucky with power supplies, most recently I had a  corsair CX 600 that ran beautifully for over five years ,  with a 2500 K overclocked  4.8 GHz 24/7



Best PSU I've owned including the early Corsair CX PSU's which were highly regarded even though they have gone downhill in recent years, won't be swapping this out in a long time if I can help it as I haven't had a dual GPU setup for years and don't think there are many PSU's out now with the same quality/cost as EVGA ..... I think I paid about £55 for this and it now retails at about £65-£70


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> 250W for a single gpu flagship seems to have held steady for a couple gens now(780ti on forward?) while the upper midrange on down seems to be going down...



Excluding the 290x/390x


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 21, 2016)

Still 275W isn't going to change the story much at all. Also, Vega, we are all sure, will be a lot less than that. I expect them to be around 200W.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Still 275W isn't going to change the story much at all. Also, Vega, we are all sure, will be a lot less than that. I expect them to be around 200W.



If it scales like the rx480 does I'm expecting 300w from them...


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 21, 2016)

Perhaps an "*" for AMD systems...both CPU and GPU...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> One of the following but not limited to the following
> 
> Corsair
> Seasonic
> ...



Enermax, Antec, XFX, SOME Rosewill models.

At the OP. Get what you can afford, but stay with in that list don't buy a low quality psu. The list jboydgolfer and I added to are a good starting point.


----------



## Fx (Oct 21, 2016)

Personally, I would pick a gold rated 550-650w power supply found along the lines of either a EVGA G2 or Corsair HX and call it a day.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Perhaps an "*" for AMD systems...both CPU and GPU...



That's what I was getting at lol


----------



## Grings (Oct 21, 2016)

I would get a 650w just to be sure for future graphics card upgrades

While we have seen lower power use from nvidia cards recently, if amd bring out competitive cards again i think we'll see them selling power guzzling cards again

I think as soon as (or if ever) amd have a proper range of cards out again, nvidia will be using larger memory buses on the mainstream cards again

the titan is what would be selling at the 1080's price if amd had better competition, and with the step up to 384bit memory bus, its power consumption is not far off amd's stuff over 256bit, and power consumption even went up from maxwell to pascal


----------



## SomeOne99h (Oct 21, 2016)

Look at my old PC:
Intel i7-860  TDP=95 W
GeForce GTX 260 TDP=182 W
PSU: OEM Delta Power supply *460W
95+182=277*
*Usage is 8 years approx*

Modern Build:
Intel i7-6700K   TDP=91 W
GeForce GTX 1070 TDP=150 W
Or
GeForce GTX 1080 TDP=180 W
*91+150=241*    OR    *91+180=271*


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeOne99h said:


> Look at my old PC:
> Intel i7-860  TDP=95 W
> GeForce GTX 260 TDP=182 W
> PSU: OEM Delta Power supply *460W
> ...


You do realize there was a gtx 270(225) and a gtx 280(250w), right? Wouldn't you compare those to the 1080 and 1070?? if you want to compare the right cards, you can match the 260 with the 1060 (120W) as they are both midrange. And also note, if you wanted to match performance, a new 1050ti would perform about the same as a 260 but in a 75W package.


Now crunch those numbers...


----------



## SomeOne99h (Oct 21, 2016)

You assumed I am trying to match? I wanted to show that a powersupply with 460W can run even *1070*/1080. Which is what the OP wanted. And to show how far you can push with a low wattage powersupply (assuming it is a good PSU).


----------

